# Portjoch, Sandjoch oder Flachjoch?



## Pfadfinderin (8. Juli 2006)

Wir wollen die Tour von Marco aus der Juli-Bike fahren und suchen aber für einen Anschlußtag noch eine Route, und zwar auf der anderen Seite runter. Wir werden den Zusatztag auf der Wechselalm starten. In der Mountainbike war mal  der Pflerscher Höhenweg bis zum Portjoch runter beschrieben, und dann der 93-er , letztendlich dann zum Obernberger See. 

Kann man von Portissen - Stelper Alm den 97-er wieder hoch und dann oben entlang, bis man wieder nach Vinaders kommt (da steht nämlich unser Auto)? 

Oder ist der schönste Weg der vom Flachjoch runter (80-er)? 

Oder gleich den 97-er runter?

Oder hat jemand eine ganz andere Idee?

Danke schon mal im Voraus!

Henni


----------



## marco (11. Juli 2006)

Ciao Henni,

sorry für die Verspätung aber ich war unterwegs. Die Telefonnumer der Wexelalm ist die +39 335 8340625.
War vor einer Woche dort und die hat funktioniert.

marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (11. Juli 2006)

Vorsicht: das ist eine Handy Nummer und die hat keine 0 als Vorwahl!!!!!!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Juli 2006)

Danke! Hat funktioniert; die Almbäuerin scheint ja echt nett zu sein und die Hütte was ganz besonderes. Bin schon sehr gespannt.... (freu, freu)

Und die Wege zur anderen Seite runter kennst Du auch nicht?


----------



## marco (11. Juli 2006)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> Danke! Hat funktioniert; die Almbäuerin scheint ja echt nett zu sein und die Hütte was ganz besonderes. Bin schon sehr gespannt.... (freu, freu)
> 
> Und die Wege zur anderen Seite runter kennst Du auch nicht?



Der weg vom portjoch runter nach gossensass ist der absolute hammer.
Sonst ist der weg vom sandjoch nach vinaders bis auf den anfang fahrbar.


----------



## marco (12. Juli 2006)

jetzt habe ich den Fehler in der Bike entdeckt: die Schlußkorrektur hatte eine 0 vor der 335 getan, weil sie dachten, es wäre eine Festnetznummer.


----------



## cebe (12. Juli 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> Der weg vom portjoch runter nach gossensass ist der absolute hammer.



Hi Marco,

Hammer positiv, weil gut oder 
Hammer negativ, weil nicht fahrbar??

Gruß, Claudia (dann zusammen auf Tour mit Henni)


----------



## marco (12. Juli 2006)

cebe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Marco,
> 
> Hammer positiv, weil gut oder
> Hammer negativ, weil nicht fahrbar??
> ...



weil sehr gut! ABER: es ist in der Mitte ausgesetzt und schmal, weil abgerutscht. Vorsicht.

Das Stück vom Sandjoch zum Portjoch ist superspektakulär und sehr easy. Danach wird der Weg schwieriger, verblockter. Zum Schluss ein Waldboden-Singletrack der Oberklasse. Zusammengefasst: der Weg ist sehr abwechsulngsreich.


----------



## schorty (12. Juli 2006)

hi zusammen,

jam, kann mich marcos ausführungen nur anschließen: der weg war echt ein highlight auf unserem alpencross. nur, der einstieg ist sehr schwer zu finden! hatte mir den weg auf der karte eingezeichnet und aufs gps geladen. die schotterstrasse runter ist ober langweilig...

happy trails

alex


----------



## marco (12. Juli 2006)

schorty schrieb:
			
		

> hi zusammen,
> 
> jam, kann mich marcos ausführungen nur anschließen: der weg war echt ein highlight auf unserem alpencross. nur, der einstieg ist sehr schwer zu finden! hatte mir den weg auf der karte eingezeichnet und aufs gps geladen. die schotterstrasse runter ist ober langweilig...
> 
> ...




welcher einstieg? Der vom portjoch ist zeimlich easy zu finden, man sieht von oben alles!


----------



## cebe (12. Juli 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> Das Stück vom Sandjoch zum Portjoch ist superspektakulär und sehr easy.



erstmal Danke für's Feedback !!!

Ist das der (gepunktete) Weg ganz oben am Kamm oder etwas südlich unterhalb vom Kamm (der auch mal in der Mountainbike beschrieben wurde)?

Der am Kamm wäre ja Oberklasse, wenn der geht  

Ich freu mich schon immer mehr auf die Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (12. Juli 2006)

cebe schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal Danke für's Feedback !!!
> 
> Ist das der (gepunktete) Weg ganz oben am Kamm oder etwas südlich unterhalb vom Kamm (der auch mal in der Mountainbike beschrieben wurde)?
> 
> ...



der Weg ist am Kamm, oder knapp unterhalb. Höher gibt es keine Wege mehr.


----------



## schorty (12. Juli 2006)

hi marco,

also wir warn vor 2 jahren zu viert und hatten echt probleme den einstieg im den trail zu finden. war sehr zugewachsen und praktisch keine markierung die ersten paar meter. vielleicht ist er jetzt mehr befahren...
vielleicht waren wir auch nur zu platt von hochschieben bei der sattelalm.

gruß alex


----------



## cebe (12. Juli 2006)

Ich hab irgendwo hier gelesen, dass der Trail erst (wann auch immer) ausgeschnitten wurde und jetzt gut zu finden ist.


----------



## anda (29. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Welchen Weg meint ihr vom Portjoch hinunter nach Gossensass?
Bin nämlich heuer Brennerbad-Kreuzjoch-Flachjoch-Sandjoch-Portjoch und dann zum Obernberger See-Vinaders-Sattelbergalm-Steinalm(Hab Bekanntschaft mit dem BÖSEN BAUERN mit seiner FRAU gemacht!)-Brennerbad.
Gibt es vom Portjoch einen Weg(Trail) ins Pflerschtal und weiter nach Gossensass?


----------



## thof (29. Juli 2006)

Ja, ist Weg Nr. 32.


----------



## anda (31. Juli 2006)

Und wie ist der Weg? Geil oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (31. Juli 2006)

Huhu Leute!

Wir fahren ab Sonntag gen Süden ( und beten jetzt schon um gutes Wetter, die Aussichten sind ja nicht besonders ) und haben auch Portjoch und Sandjoch dabei. Hab die Tour mit der CD Traumtouren Transalp geplant und mein Kumpel hat die Daten auf GPS geladen. Meine Frage :

Wenn wir am Portjoch angekommen sind ( im Roadbook steht : Portjoch vor altem Bunker.....), wie lange, also wieviel km dauert es dann noch bis wir zu diesem famosen Singletrack kommen? Eine detaillierte Wegbeschreibung fänd ich echt klasse!


----------



## thof (31. Juli 2006)

anda schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie ist der Weg? Geil oder?



Wir sind damals (letzes Jahr) wegen schlechten Wetters nur bis zum Sandjoch und dann den 1er runter nach Gossensass. Der ist absolut geil! Den 32er kenne ich leider nicht, soll aber mindestens genauso sein. Das Stück vom Sandjoch zum Portjoch iist etwas ausgesetzt. Viel Spass!


----------



## emvau (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Ich hole den Fred mal aus der Versenkung, weil sich mir die gleichen Fragen, die Pfadfinderin im Eingangspost stellte, nun auch stellen.
Wir wollen zwei Tage dort verbringen und die spannendsten Trails mitnehmen.

Richtung Süden ist die Sache relativ klar, zwei tolle Abfahrten:
32er ab Portjoch
1a/1 ab Sandjöchl

Doch wie ist es Richtung Norden?:
80er ab Flachjoch?
93er ab Portjoch? 
97er ab Sandjöchl?

Richtung Osten:
3er zwischen Steinjoch und Kreuzjoch?
1er ab Sattelberg?

Pfadfinderin, wie habt ihr euch damals genau entschieden? Würdest du mir das nochmal kurz genauer beschreiben, bitte?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## emvau (22. Juli 2008)

es gab leider keine antworten, also gibt es scheinbar noch informationsbedarf: 
wir haben wohl sowas wie die perfekte eineinhalbtagestour am grenzkamm gefunden. die runde sollte alle relevanten trails beinhalten. um den problemen mit dem "bösen bauern" aus dem weg zu gehen haben wir unsere tour in brennerbad beim abzweig silbergasser (fast unmittelbar an der autobahnausfahrt) begonnen. 

zunächste über piste nr2 rauf zur grenzkammmilitärstraße, weiter über flachjoch, unterhalb des lorenzberges vorbei bis unterhalb des sandjöchls. dort sind wir zum ersten mal abgefahren und haben uns den fast schon berühmten 1er angesehen: das ding ist ein flowbrett ohnegleichen. anfangs sind noch leichtere trials zu bewältigen, unten raus wird 's aber immer leichter, schneller und dynamischer. mir fällt wenig vergleichbar flowiges ein, wirklich sehr, sehr schön zu fahren. der 1er endet oberhalb von gossensaß. 

von dort sind wir über piste wieder zum 1er einstieg hochgekurbelt, weiter über den pflerscher höhenweg zum portjoch. diese passage entlang eines höhenrückens kann sich durchaus z.b. mit dem friedrich-august-weg messen. oberhalb des pfleschtales ist das panorama vielleicht nicht ganz so spektakulär, aber vom fahrspaß her (wieder viel flow) ist diese passage allererste sahne und letztendlich macht der tribulaun auch was her. ab dem portjoch geht es dann zunächste über traumhaft schöne wiesentrails (dort lohnt es sich ein auge für die botanik zu haben) bis zum einstieg des verfallenen militärkarrenweges 32 hinab. leider ist letzterer teilweise stark beschädigt und dann auch mit jeder menge geröll übersät. aber auch das wäre grundsätzlich fahrbar *rüttel, rüttel*, wäre nicht die absturzgefahr (der 32 ist regelrecht in eine wand hineingefräst), die uns davon abhielt, den teilweise erforderlichen speed aufzunehmen. dann lieber schieben. ein besonderes erlebnis ist dieser weg aber allemal.

unten im pflerschtal sind wir weiter taleinwärts nach innerpflersch und auf gegenüberligender seite zur ladurner hütte. diese liegt zwar im skigebiet macht das aber mit super essen und sympathischer bewirtschaftung wett. zudem hatten wir von dort einen hervorragenden blick auf den 32er. von hier aus würde man kaum wohl kaum glauben, dass man gegenüber rad fahren kann. 

am nächsten morgen hatten wir auch von dort eine schöne abfahrt. 50hm unterhalb der ladurner hütte geht ein namenloser trail ab. wurzeln, leichtere verblockungen, holwege, ein paar wiesentrail. extrem abwechslungsreich und launig gleich nach dem frühstück. nach einer forstwegspassage geht es ähnlich weiter auf dem 19a nach gossensaß.

es erwartete uns der letzte anstieg abermals zum grenzkamm, schon bald über bekanntes terrain (1er auffahrt), dann aber unten weiter über wechselalm, wieder ein stück bekannte straße vom allerersten aufstieg, später abweichend weiter bis unterhalb des kreuzjochs. unsere letzte abfahrt (3er) hat wieder viel flow (lediglich gestört durch einige nasse stellen) auch abwechslung mit leichteren trials. leider war unten ab der steinalm entgegen meiner kompasskarte kein trail mehr, sondern ein forstweg, aber das konnte den gesamtendruck dieser spitzenunternehmung nicht mehr wirklich trüben.

fahrspaß pur, singletrailorgie, nette hütte, schnell zu erreichen. war ein wunderbarer trip mit ca. 3600hm.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Juli 2008)

Danke für die reichhaltige Info. Bei mir steht´s immer noch auf der todo Liste. Wir haben damals die Tour mangels Wetter garnicht gestartet. Letztes Jahr hats dann mit der Übernachtung nicht geklappt, mal sehen, was heuer wird. Ich möchte das aber kurz halten und als 3. Tag in die Tuxer-/Pfitscherjoch-Tour einbauen. Wenn das so weiter geht, ist meine Kondotion bald so schlecht, dass ich mich nur noch auf den Blomberg raufquälen kann.


----------



## trhaflhow (23. Juli 2008)

den 1er nach gossensass sind wir letztes jahr auch gefahren. 
super genial


----------



## AK13 (23. Juli 2008)

marco schrieb:


> Der weg vom portjoch runter nach gossensass ist der absolute hammer.
> Sonst ist der weg vom sandjoch nach vinaders bis auf den anfang fahrbar.



Der 32er war echt der Hammer - ein Supersahnestück!


----------



## emvau (24. Juli 2008)

AK13 schrieb:


> Der 32er war echt der Hammer - ein Supersahnestück!


auch was den flow anbelangt? will sagen: du bist den durchgefahren?


----------



## AK13 (24. Juli 2008)

emvau schrieb:


> auch was den flow anbelangt? will sagen: du bist den durchgefahren?



No Way Rey traue ich es zu, daß er dieses Ding durchfährt, versetzt, hüpft . Davon bin ich allerdings weit entfernt und auch nicht lebensmüde genug, daß alles probiert werden muß, was vielleicht klappen könnte. Der 32er Weg verzeiht an vielen Stellen keine Fahrfehler bzw. ist es dann der Letzte....  Es ist ein mit groben Geröll versehenes, ruppiges Ding welches sich am Abhang langschlängelt. Schwindelfreiheit sollte man haben. Am Ende geht es flowig durch en Wald.


----------

